# archivos .pcb en Proteus?



## Ericktronik (May 2, 2011)

Hola quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de abrir las plantillas de PCBWizard en proteus.
Ya que la extencion de PCBWizard es .pcb y la extencion de Proteus es .lyt

si alguien tiene un plugin o un exportador o algo asi para que pueda abrir archivos del PCBWizard en proteus porfavor compartamelo.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------

